
Show HN: A language independent tool for rapid prototyping - samarjeet27
https://github.com/thelehhman/stupefy
======
d--b
Quick feedback, I watched 2 videos, I have no idea what this does.

~~~
lucasverra
me neither

------
greatNespresso
Nice work really ! It reminds of emmet-vim

